# Paw size??



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, here is a silly subject...Before we got Seamus we always had Labs, when they were pups we would look at the size of the paws and say "wow he is gonna be big (or smaller)" Still not sure if we were ever right! Well, Seamus is on the petite side. He is 9 lbs but I would consider him a small boned. Finnegan seems stocker, then I was looking at his paw pads tonight and they seem large for such a small guy?? He was 2.9lbs at the vet Sat. and he is 14 weeks old, much smaller than Seamus was at that age, but he seems "thicker boned". Breeder thought he would be around 9 lbs. Dad is 10lbs, mom, grandmom and grand father all between 8- 81/2 lbs. Could it be that my little boy will have big feet :laugh:, or do you think he will be larger than expected?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Eddie & Bentley both weigh 15 lbs. Eddie's paws are much larger than Bentley's. Rosa weighs 10 lbs. her paws are closer in size to Bentley's. Maybe paw size isn't a good predictor???


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was wondering about this, too. Our Pixie is almost 16 weeks old and weighed in at 5.3 yesterday at the vet. I imagine she'll be on the bigger size...


----------



## polomom (Dec 4, 2008)

I am guessing that their weight at particular stages might be a better indicater of their size at full growth. But I don't remember. I pretty much forgot that my kids were ever puppies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The boys' breeder had told me they would both be between 10 and 12 lbs. and they are both about that. However, boy did they grow at different rates. Milo was 7.1 lbs at 5 1/2 months and Bailey was growing like a weed from the time I got him at 9 weeks (he was almost 6 lbs. when I got him). I thought I'd have to change his name to Goliath. He stopped growing though way before Milo and they ultimately are very close to the same size.

BTW, their paws are close in size as well.


----------



## polomom (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, there you have it. You're probably right. I am fostering two hav babies. I had to chase them down to check, but the 11 week guy has bigger paws than the 12 week babe. He's about a pound heavier too, at 4 pounds. I think part of the difference in weight is that the littler babe was malnurished and sick when I got her. She's fiesty now and eats and eats and *eats! Her paws are still much smaller. She'll just be a mighty mouse!*


----------

